# Trivia 12/18



## luckytrim (Dec 18, 2018)

trivia 12/18
DID YOU KNOW...
The name Alaska is derived from an Aleutian word alaxsxaq  which literally
means the "object toward which the action of the sea is  directed." The
Russians called it Alyeska.


1. If Barry is white and James is brown, what color is  Al?
2. By what name is the notorious Confederate prisoner of war  camp, Camp
Sumter, more commonly known?
3. Louis Armstrong was nicknamed 'Satchmo', which is short for  ... what ?
4. Which Bruce Springsteen hit title best describes Paul's  experience on the
road to Damascus ?
5. Remember '77 Sunset Strip' ?  The two main characters were  Private
Detectives.  The other featured character was Kookie, who  worked next
door... What did Kookie do for a living ?
6. Director Bernardo Bertolucci was nominated for an Academy  Award in 1972. 
For which film, that had a dance in the title, was he  nominated?
(Hint; Four Words...)
7. In what month and year was President McKinley  assassinated
  a. - October 1900
  b. - June 1902
  c. - August 1903
  d. - September 1901
8. Rastafarians worship a former ruler of what African  country?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Since the 1960's, over 200,000 murders committed in the USA  remain unsolved.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Green
2. Andersonville
3. 'Satchel Mouth'
4. 'Blinded by the Light'
5. He parked cars at 'Dino's Lounge'.  Dino's Lounge was a  real place,
located next door to 77 Sunset Strip.  It was owned by Dean  Martin.
6.  Last Tango In Paris
7. - d
8.  Ethiopia

TRUTH !!
That is an average of one in three unsolved and open murder  cases in
America.


----------

